# Spots and Slots Redfish Tournament 2012



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

The 3rd Annual Spots and Slots Redfish Tournament will be held May 5 at Flounders on Pensacola Beach. There are no scales involved, you'll be fishing for the redfish with the most spots and longest up to 27 inches. You can also team up with anyone whether their on your boat or not. Fishing from boats, bridges, piers, beaches, and kayak is all allowed. For more details and rules check out the website at www.spotsandslots.com.


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like it will be fun and it leaves room for anyone to win. :thumbup:


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

It was a lot of fun last year! I fished with my wife and daughter and we had a big time. The different format is cool.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Anglers meeting tonight!


----------

